# Dogs - Reading Material



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just finished reading Marley and Me, in one sitting and did not put it down.

If you have not read it its a MUST for all dog owners. And I bet we can all relate to the event that he descibes.

I also just re-read the Emma and I series, about a guide dog, very funny and so true.

Sadly I have not had a dog due to work committments for a couple of years, but have signed up to taking dogs out for a full day and/or keeping them overnight through Wood Gren Animal Shelter.

The resident cat does not think too much of it, but we have found some great charactures and really wanted to kep them all.

Happy days


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

How are things going with the doggie guests,bet it's hard to take them back isn't it .

I remember reading Emma and I years ago,lovely books .I have yet to read Marley and me.

Chris


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! Your dog must be really great, mine can't read at all :roll:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Can't read , why sir my hounds can do maths , well they have worked out they will get 50% of whatever i am eating :wink: 


Chris


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

They can count too - show them three treats and then only give them two - I bet it still hangs around to get the third one!

Cheers
Matt 8O


----------

